# How do you pay your pension?



## ronnie (Jan 12, 2009)

Hi all,

Any help... I will need to start sending my pension out to Spain. Any suggestions?


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Just send it in cash by Securicor to Steve Hall C/xxxx 23, 03184 Torrevieja, Alicante LOL 

Seriously, what are you asking? What is the cheapest way to do it? Are you based in Spain or UK Please explain a bit more.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

ronnie said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Any help... I will need to start sending my pension out to Spain. Any suggestions?



Well you can either get them to send it direct to you, or you can have it paid into a UK bank and arrange it yourself. It very much depends what kind of pension

I transfer funds by d/d with Currencies Direct as it was the way of getting a decent rate of exchange


----------

